# homemade small single d carb tool



## backhoelover (Nov 7, 2015)

i figure out how and what to use to make a small single d carb tool for you guy that need them and cant get them. i used the long emulson tube from a briggs two piece large flow jet carb sanded it down on the end until it fit in the hole where the small adjustment needles are. took it to the vice and gave it some very lite taps until it look right. you then need to take a old walbro rotary carb that has the small single d adjustment in the barrel , take the barrel off of the carb take some pliers and screw the needle out of the barrel. take the needle put it in the vice take the tool you just made and line it up the flat spots, give it some taps until it bottoms out on the needle. you might have to do this a couple times to get it where it fist snug . 

p.s. if you take the needle out of the barrel first you can use it as reference


----------



## backhoelover (Nov 7, 2015)

here is what i came up with sorry about the 2nd pic


----------

